# Is this a violation?



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Or too hack for that matter? :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IMHO the hack factor outweighs the code violations 2 to 1.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Is that vinyl tape?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> Is that vinyl tape?



I think so, yes.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like it was someone's first or last day.... Or both?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What type wire is that. It is all twisted like phone wire


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What type wire is that. It is all twisted like phone wire



Good question :laughing:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Youre in the Bahamas? Ive been there.. beautiful water, lots of hack wiring.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What type wire is that. It is all twisted like phone wire


Looks to me like they stripped off the jacket of some 12awg MC wire


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe we should develop some 1-10 hack meter @ ET.....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------

